# Concordia: The Lutheran Confessions: A Reader's Edition of the Book of Concord



## JM (May 8, 2020)

Wow, this edition of the Book of Concord is fantastic! It arrived shrink wrapped. It's has a heavy duty cover, nice think paper and easy to read font. I've wanted to pick up a copy of the the Lutheran Confessions for a while now and I'm very happy with the quality of it. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 11, 2020)

Someone sent a message asking for more details: 









Concordia: The Lutheran Confessions-A Reader's Edition of the Book of Concord - 2nd edition


Learn what it means to profess the Lutheran Christian faith and to share the message of Jesus Christ.




www.cph.org


----------



## RamistThomist (May 11, 2020)

I had a solid red copy that was well bound and felt easy enough to read. I actually bought that at a used book sale at a local Catholic high school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 11, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I had a solid red copy that was well bound and felt easy enough to read. I actually bought that at a used book sale at a local Catholic high school.
> View attachment 6935


One review of the copy I purchased mentioned something about gender inclusive language. I'm not sure if that's a real issue considering it's a confession of faith and not scripture. I guess I'll find out.

This edition has a lot of woodcut style images so it may be an issue for someone that is sensitive to that kind of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 11, 2020)

Confessional subscription is discussed at the 27 minute mark.


----------

